# garage door bits



## abcedar (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where to buy Routerbits for making a garage door


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Merle!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Merle

I think you will need to get a set like below,,,

They will do from 1 1/16" to 1 3/4" thick stock.

Most garage doors are 1 1/4" thick..to carrier the big load of the 16ft.wide door..

I got my set off eBay for 35.oo dollars..you can get a great Freud set but they are not cheap.
The last time I checked on one it was just over 200.oo ....

==========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob, those bits are for the panels, right? Which bit is used for that shiplap type joint between the sections?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

A simple rabbit on both parts of the frames, the norm is 1/4" deep, the easy way ,put in place with table saw..

like below

======



jschaben said:


> Bob, those bits are for the panels, right? Which bit is used for that shiplap type joint between the sections?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Merle.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> A simple rabbit on both parts of the frames, the norm is 1/4" deep, the easy way ,put in place with table saw..
> 
> ...


Well, duuh,,, my senior moments are getting more frequent. :bad: Now that I think about it, almost any profile that will overlap would work, rabbet being the easiest. My doors have always had some sort of rounded profile so that was where I had my head set.,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You can round them over ,but water can't go up hill easy  but with the standard rabbit it will help to support the door when it up on the rails..plus it locks the frame when it's down so to speak.

I have seen some with a beaded edge that's nice looking but they do like to snap off easy..

========





jschaben said:


> Well, duuh,,, my senior moments are getting more frequent. :bad: Now that I think about it, almost any profile that will overlap would work, rabbet being the easiest. My doors have always had some sort of rounded profile so that was where I had my head set.,


----------

